# car and driver, best handling car article



## ttb (Nov 3, 2003)

looking for the car and driver article about the e36 being the best handling car (1997). appreciate a link or more info.

thanks


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I had a big back-issue collection, but I jettisoned it about 6 months ago because I figured, "I'm never going to need these."

Now I kick myself every time something like this comes up (there are a few I'd like as well).

DOH!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

September 1997 issue.

I have a link somewhere.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.caranddriver.com/xp/Caranddriver/features/1997/September/199709_feature_thebe.xml

EDIT : Sorry, the link doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/xp/Caranddriver/features/1997/September/199709_feature_thebe.xml
> 
> EDIT : Sorry, the link doesn't seem to exist anymore.


 I just dug it up too and realized the same thing. I have the M3 specific text also. Here it is:



> BMW M3.
> 
> A flawless handler.
> 
> ...


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I just dug it up too and realized the same thing. I have the M3 specific text also. Here it is:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

What were the contenders?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> What were the contenders?


 Acura NSX
Dodge Viper
Ferrari F355
Porsche 911
Porsche Boxster
Chevy Corvette
Toyota Supra


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> Acura NSX
> Dodge Viper
> Ferrari F355
> Porsche 911
> ...


I still have a (small) copy of the poster on my wall at work.

(Pic of red versions of the above, with silver M3 in the foreground.)

Copy:

The best-handling car in America.

And seven others that look like they should be.

EDIT: I realized I have an electronic version. Sorry it's so crappy; this is the one I annotated for lk's benefit when he was talking about how well the Supra handled, heh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

JST said:


> I still have a (small) copy of the poster on my wall at work.
> 
> (Pic of red versions of the above, with silver M3 in the foreground.)
> 
> ...


You mean this one... CLICK


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Geocities sucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Geocities sucks.


 Will it not pull up? I saved it off but it's too large to post as an attachment. And I cannot access any of my web space from work.

EDIT- I see JST attached a smaler version.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

We're sorry, but this page is currently unavailable for viewing. 
If this site belongs to you, please read this help page for more information and assistance.

For general questions see our main help area, or search for other member pages.


Use Webshots, or Roadfly...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> We're sorry, but this page is currently unavailable for viewing.
> If this site belongs to you, please read this help page for more information and assistance.
> 
> For general questions see our main help area, or search for other member pages.
> ...


http://www.geocities.com/bmw_1999_m3/phandling.jpg

Copy the URL and paste it into the address bar. Geo Cities doesn't like linking from other sites. :bigpimp:

I loved that C&D article.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2003)

One more try...


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> EDIT : Sorry, the link doesn't see... an E36 M3 coupe...then, and now. :rolleyes:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

is that the article where they drove an M3 over a stack of quarters to determine how few quarters it would take to feel them on the road as you drove over?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> maybe they finally wised up and realized what a ridiculous article that was....
> 
> every car in that comparo (well, maybe not that 'vette) is more desireable than an E36 M3 coupe...then, and now.


  :nono: :stickpoke :spank:


----------

